# Thompson's vs Cabot Clear Solution



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Cabot is worth the money.


----------



## minchu (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree the Cabot is well worth the money. The Australian Timber Oil is intended for use on hardwood decks and should not be used on soft woods.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Thompsons is about as good a waterproofer as water. It is literally not worth the can they pack it in. In fact, it is so bad, Consumer Reports does not even bother to test the stuff anymore, as it came in at the complete bottom of their ratings for something like a decade.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The Cabot products are well worth the extra money

The Thompson's is paraffin-based crap
It "might" last a year at best
Most are lucky to get a season out of it
The CCS is a quality product
The Aussie stuff is even more premium than the CCS, but is better (made for) for hard and (especially) oily woods like mahogany

Though I wouldn't have a problem putting the Aussie on fir, I'd strongly suggest the CCS


----------



## Steve30 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing left to Thompson's, anymore. Waterproofer does NOTHING but 'waterproof,' and Thompson's is bad at even that. 

The Cabot Clear is 1-2 steps up, and will usually suffice: it contains more oil, and when you think "oil," think "food for wood." 

The Aussie's the top of the line. 3 different oils (Tung, Linseed, Alkyd-- you may have heard of at least 2 of those) working together to penetrate, nutrify, and slightly stain, as well. 

Sounds to me like all you need is the Cabot Clear. I love the Aussie, but I'm not sure I'd consider it "necessary" on T-111, unless you fell in love with one of the colors, for example.


----------

